# Selling U.K reg campervan in the Algarve?



## Speago (Jun 27, 2013)

Hi

I will be re-locating to the Algarve from the U.K in Febuary. Was thinking of driving down in my campervan and trying to sell it when I got there.

Does anyone know how easy it would be to sell a U.K reg camper in the Algarve and get a fair price?

Would be grateful of any advice..
Thanks


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Difficult rather than easy, when you consider you can only keep it legally in Portugal for a max 183 days, then you need to sell it within that time to someone who equally must remove it within those 183 days, as a Resident can't buy it as legally they can't drive it until it's matriculated for which they need to pay ISV tax can't see even with a low price it's likely to be an attractive proposition if a RHD, you could matriculate it yourself which would improve value but again if RHD who'd really want it.
Think I'd reconsider


----------

